# What a value



## woodklutz

On your recommendation I ordered it. Every thing you say is true. Noisy as hell but hey. Bought a blow gun and a paint sprayer to complete. Most important is a pin nailer I spent $20 great addition. The included brad nailer is fine, up the pressure to 80 and it sinks the brads.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Good find. We have to use some baby compressors for quick trim jobs and shoe mold or quarter round. We had a pair of hotdog Huskees that lasted nearly two years (good).

I replaced them with Sears Evolution pancakes for $69 each with 18 gauge gun, then added 3 years warranty for $10 each. They are without a doubt the quietest pancake compressors I have ever not heard. They're just a few months old, but who cares (as long as they don't last more than three). ;=)


----------

